# Signs that wife may be straying?



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i see a thread about a wife who has cheated. If any man has been in this unfortunate situation and is willing to discuss it, what were the signs or behaviors, as you look back at it, that pointed to the wife having an affair?


----------



## magicsunset08 (Oct 30, 2008)

For me it was when she turned very distant from me. She seemed to be no longer interested in talking to me about the little things. Reading romance novels and then going to bed early. If she starts doing anything out of the ordinary may be a sign. Buying sexy things (that she does not show you), walking/exercising at strange times. When communication slows/stops BEWARE!


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

Has anything changed ?

How is your sex life ? 

Is she still intrested or is she pulling away ?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Lady Karen said:


> Has anything changed ?
> 
> How is your sex life ?
> 
> Is she still intrested or is she pulling away ?


yes, alot

fair but not great

we are both pulling away


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Going out alone a lot.

Not being home on time.

Going to bars alone or with people you don't know.

not answering her phone when you call.

Answering or texting people from other rooms.

Shutting down computer screens when you come in the room.

a few of the signs I just thought of.

draconis


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

draconis said:


> Going out alone a lot. *(yes, shopping)*
> 
> Not being home on time*.(never had a sense for time)*
> 
> ...



oh crap


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

okeydokie ...




that you can get things worked out ... so if you ever want to talk ... give me a shout out !!!​


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> oh crap


chill a little..those things aren't "evidence" of adultery...don't let your mind wander...


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

It maybe an emotional affair or nothing at all, but I'd try to get to the bottom of it all.

draconis


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

voivod said:


> chill a little..those things aren't "evidence" of adultery...don't let your mind wander...


nah, mind isnt wandering. i truly dont think she could or would cheat.


----------



## inabox (Jun 24, 2008)

Here is what I found.
Text messages.
Phone calls.

get phone records, its usually pretty solid and impossible to deny.


----------



## StrongEnough (Nov 25, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> yes, alot
> 
> fair but not great
> 
> we are both pulling away


What do you mean by a lot has changed?


----------

